# Anybody pull honey?



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Here I think most people pulled honey last month but am curious if in other areas of the country if you’ve pulled honey and how was the crop? I split my hives so I didn’t get extra honey. The hives are doing well and are two full brood boxes with extra space up top. I’m hoping they may store some extra if the golden rod etc is good.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pulled honey end of june first time. Will pull again the week before or week after labor day and be done with it.

A tiny bit above adverage the first time since it had finally stopped raining so they got the flow of the fruit trees and dandolions.

Appears it may be light this up coming pull we went into a drought all thru July and august so far. Never leave the supers on here for the golden rod. Is a strong dark flavored honey and we just leave it for the bees for winter along with the asters.


 Al


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I harvested my first honey the last week of June and the first week of July, and was very happy with the amount I got. The color was the perfect honey blond and excellant flavor. I got enough for the winter, if I'm extra stingy with it.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

The major nectar flows are done here in Western Washington state. There is some knot weed around, but as the state considers knot weed an invasive plant so they are out to kill it all. We've pulled the honey suppers last month. We may put them back on if they have enough winter stores and if the knot weed is out in force. Knot weed honey is almost black BTW.


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

25 gallons. Been a good year, super wet spring. Still pulling in goldenrod too but only enough to be even for the most part.


----------

